# Hublot big bang 502888 vendome : reaL OR FAKE?



## dannys

I appreciate anyone helping how to determine if Hublot big bang 502888 vendome : reaL OR FAKE?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Even with the blurry photos yours looks fake! Everything points to fake!


----------



## dannys

what specifically makes fake

as more background: I purchased this thru ebay for $2200I suspected something wrong since the guy lied about where the watch being chipped from. it is in the US "Virginia Beach"; when in actuality it is from Asia. But the second concern was researching online; i didnt find any real Hublot with same caseback as the one I bought.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sorry, there is nothing that points me to this watch being genuine, including a buy price of $2200

Adam


----------



## Hristian Angelov

you watch is fake 100%
screws ,dial , pushers , back case and specially these holes from the strap screws, absolutely everything says is fake 
sorry!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Hristian Angelov said:


> you watch is fake 100%
> screws ,dial , pushers , back case and specially these holes from the strap screws, absolutely everything says is fake
> sorry!


As I said "nothing" points me to this watch being genuine - absolutely nothing!


----------



## Gunnar_917

At least they got the spelling of Hublot correct


----------



## StufflerMike

Fake, the left sub counter should count up to 60 not 30 iirc. 
Thread closed.


----------

